# Haunt At Red Clover 2009 Pictures



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

I have uploaded my 2009 pictures to my photobucket:

Halloween 2009 pictures by bradbaum - Photobucket

Let me know if you like.

I will start working on the video in a few weeks.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow where do you store all those props? Nice job looks like you go all out!!


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

The haunt was a lot smaller this year than last.

I had a two year old that was scared of all the props!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a lot of props you got there - how much more is there if this yr was a lot smaller?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like your props. 

I had the same problem with the kids. I decided to get them involved. It helps.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That's great! Looks like you had separate walk-throughs for the big kids and little kids? Your garage must be huge (for prop storage)!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the way you had a area for small kids. I'll bet everyone really enjoyed it.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, that dog was so scary!:googly:

You had a lot of fun stuff in your haunt


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice! Good idea a separate walk for the little ones. That is a lot of props, must be some collection if this was a small showing.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I really like the cute puppy dog prop and the little girl prop. They look so real. LOL!

Very nice, you have a lot of stuff. Where did you get the bloody-mouthed, fangy Gemmy looking prop?


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

> Where did you get the bloody-mouthed, fangy Gemmy looking prop?


It is a hanging prop that I have changed to be freestanding, and automated.

I bought it off craigslists - I am not sure who makes it.










http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=512&pictureid=5774


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

> Good idea a separate walk for the little ones


I did this last year (2008) and it was a big hit for the smaller TOTs and the parents loved hanging out by the patio heater and watching their little one go through the maze. So I did it again this year with some improvements, My 2 year old helped pick the props to go in it (So that they were not too scary).



> I had the same problem with the kids. I decided to get them involved. It helps.


She was fine last year, had tons of fun playing in the haunted house - but this year she was scared - I understand their imaginations start going full steam at this age and then it tapers off around 3 or 4.



> how much more is there if this yr was a lot smaller?


I usually wrap it through the entire back yard with full scenes and rooms. This year I just did the side yard. See some of my previous pictures and videos:
Halloween 2008 pictures by bradbaum - Photobucket
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14875&highlight=Haunt+red+clover



> Your garage must be huge (for prop storage)!!


I have a 10x12 shed that is full and then a lot of storage in the house for tubs and I have a semi trailer parked at my brothers farm full of the larger stuff (Walls and whatnot):
Storage Semi Trailer picture by bradbaum - Photobucket


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nicely done


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Great props! I really could use one of those story reading Grandpa props for my 3 and 4 yr old (sure would free up some prop time for me).


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I also like the idea of giving the little ToTs a special area. We have a lot of kids in our neighborhood that still get scared and won't come up the walkway. One of my neighbors had a chainsaw prop in his haunt this past year and I heard a little guy tell his mom no way was he going there. No way. I hate to see young kids get excluded. I like your use of walls and can only imagine how long it took to set up. Nice job. And BIG yard!


----------

